# ShadowSpear Care Package/Support Program



## Marine0311 (Jun 22, 2012)

In the same spirit of the Shadowspear Travelling Periodicals Program and the PT Program I have decided to give back to the ShadowSpear community by sending care packages to those from the community who are deployed.

If you are not able to give me your postal address due to PERSEC/OPESEC I would need a postal address so that *you* will get the package.

I will check this based upon the alerts I receive.

EDIT: This is open to anyone. Be mindful of OPSEC/PERSEC


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for doing this.  There are many people from the site who are deployed right now, care packages is a great way to give back.

Many of you who are deployed might have an attitude like I had- "I don't need a care package, send it to someone else."  I would encourage you to add your name to the list of possible recipients for the following reasons:

1) many people don't know anyone who is currently deployed.  Members of this site may be the only way people with a genuine desire to give back to the military community can do so.
2) this type of thing is a genuine effort to "support the troops" that is much more tangible than slapping a bumper sticker on one's car.
3) take the package.  Even if you don't want it, chances are someone in your unit could use it.  The way we did it was whenever someone got a package, they would open it up to make sure there was nothing "personal" in it (yeah, that happens sometimes :-/) and then put it out in the common area, where a feeding frenzy would ensue.  If your unit doesn't want it, give it to your Chaplain.  Forward the contents on to the folks who interact with local nationals or TCNs.
4)  even if you don't need, don't want, and think you can't use a box of goodies, getting mail of any time is a huge morale booster.  It's good to know that the American people haven't forgotten about us.

Bottom line, either you or someone in physical proximity could use this stuff.  So take it, already.  If you have concerns about PERSEC, PM me or one of the other mods and we'll get the address to people who want to send packages without associating your username here on the site to the address on the package.  And no matter how "ninja-ranger-CIA" your job is, your OCONUS mailing address is UNCLASS.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> And no matter how "ninja-Ranger-CIA" your job is, your OCONUS mailing address is UNCLASS.


 
Epic quote.  Also wanted to bump the thread: great idea!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm totally down for this idea.  I was on the receiving end of such largesse while I was still in, and would love to return the favor.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 24, 2012)

A bump for those who have no seen it.

I've sent out 2 already that got to A-Stan in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 24, 2012)

I did not see this.

So I've been around for forever. I've supported "regular Joes" and entire SF teams, some of whom are on this site. If you are in to it, PM me. I consider it a priviledge to support those standing the line by sending packages overseas.


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd be interested in sending out a few care packages for our deployed guys once I get back to CONUS.

Great thread idea OP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 26, 2012)

OK RJ said:


> I'd be interested in sending out a few care packages for our deployed guys once I get back to CONUS.
> 
> Great thread idea OP.


Why the thumbs down?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Why the thumbs down?


 
I'm thinking it might be an emoticon accidental discharge.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you trying to create another acronym, Sir?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Are you trying to create another acronym, Sir?


 Nah but Im sure he has clip art.  BTW, Mara, cont me in on the senders list.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Are you trying to create another acronym, Sir?


 
Well, I do need some good bullets for my next eval, and since there are no NCOs around to do work for me to take credit for, I guess this will have to do.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2012)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Nah but Im sure he has clip art. BTW, Mara, cont me in on the senders list.


 
Hm, actually I think I do have "care package" clip art.  I'm not sure where it is though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is all I've got, this isn't the one I was looking for though.


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Why the thumbs down?


 
Yes, I hit the wrong button by mistake, as Marauder said. Pushing right now... :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK RJ said:


> Yes, I hit the wrong button by mistake, as Marauder said. Pushing right now...


 
Intel wins again...


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Even a busted watch is right twice a day... 

(donning my flame suit now)


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 8, 2012)

A bump for those who have not seen it. I am sure there are those deployed who may have missed this.

I have sent out 2 already with success.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 8, 2012)

Ask Mara, Free, and a few others about epic care packages....   Free got "Anti Monkey Butt Powder" and afew have gotten pink army men, bacon band aids, Last Supper After Dinner Mints, emergency underwear....   oh, and some pretty awesome homemade cookies...

Send an addy, take your chances...  Free we haven't heard from Rufus and TJ lately, are they ok?


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay, just got back Stateside. If anyone on here needs a care package sent their way, PM me and it will go out mid-week.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 13, 2012)

My brother is currently at KAF.  If anyone wants to send him a care package, send me a PM.


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 13, 2012)

PM coming your way.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 11, 2012)

A friend of mine is deployed if anyone is in the care package making mood.


----------



## Jay (Oct 11, 2012)

Teufel said:


> A friend of mine is deployed if anyone is in the care package making mood.


 
Shoot me his information. I'll be happy to.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 12, 2012)

Marine0311 said:


> In the same spirit of the Shadowspear Travelling Periodicals Program and the PT Program I have decided to give back to the ShadowSpear community by sending care packages to those from the community who are deployed.
> 
> If you are not able to give me your postal address due to PERSEC/OPESEC I would need a postal address so that *you* will get the package.
> 
> I will check this based upon the alerts I receive.


 
I should have added to the original post that it is open to anyone to send packages to anyone much the same as the other programs operate.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 26, 2012)

Marauder you are the man!  My friend said that she got the care package from your mom and it was the best ever.  It really made her day.  She hasn't gotten very many care packages from her friends and family so thank you.  Apparently your mom really knows what a woman on deployment.  I tend to send stuff like tactical bacon http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c399/ , tactical christmas stockings http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-molle-christmas-stocking.html and I almost sent her this ugly sweater of gingerbread men being waterboarded in milk http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-gingerbread-men-sweater.html


----------



## x SF med (Oct 27, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Marauder you are the man! My friend said that she got the care package from your mom and it was the best ever. It really made her day. She hasn't gotten very many care packages from her friends and family so thank you. Apparently your mom really knows what a woman on deployment. I tend to send stuff like tactical bacon http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c399/ , tactical christmas stockings http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-molle-christmas-stocking.html and I almost sent her this ugly sweater of gingerbread men being waterboarded in milk http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-gingerbread-men-sweater.html


 
I send pink plastic army men, rubber bugs, and stuff like that....


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 27, 2012)

I up to send packages as well


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bumped and Stuck. During the holiday season many of our brothers and sisters in arms are serving in hot zones and I'm sure need care packages of goodies.


----------



## Muddergoose (Nov 21, 2012)

Can someone PM me a contact or SOF team needing some goodies and stuff and things and stuff?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Marauder you are the man! My friend said that she got the care package from your mom and it was the best ever. It really made her day. She hasn't gotten very many care packages from her friends and family so thank you. Apparently your mom really knows what a woman on deployment. I tend to send stuff like tactical bacon http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/c399/ , tactical christmas stockings http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-molle-christmas-stocking.html and I almost sent her this ugly sweater of gingerbread men being waterboarded in milk http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-gingerbread-men-sweater.html


 
Your friend took the time to send my mom a very nice, handwritten thank-you note, made my mom's day.


----------



## Muddergoose (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't seem to find a way to PM to send my address so I can participate.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Muddergoose said:


> I can't seem to find a way to PM to send my address so I can participate.


 
Click on the members avatar and then click "start a conversation" on the pop up.


----------



## Muddergoose (Nov 25, 2012)

Roger that, thanks!


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't personally need a care package but I know some guys who might not be receiving much from their family so they might appreciate some.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 7, 2012)

The wife and I are at the very least going to be sending out a bunch of Christmas cards this weekend, shoot me a pm with an address and I'll make sure one of them get sent to them.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the support. I'm behind on at least 2 however I will get them out ASAP.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm behind on at least 2 however crap is tight for me. You know who you are and I will send stuff out for you.

Anyone else please read the first page.


----------



## Dame (Mar 18, 2013)

My aunt just volunteered to send a package of toiletry gurly girl stuff to someone deployed. Anyone have a friend in need?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I send pink plastic army men, rubber bugs, and stuff like that....


 
The boxes you, Book Lady, and with RP's help are..."sporting" and much appreciated.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 29, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I'm behind on at least 2 however crap is tight for me. You know who you are and I will send stuff out for you.
> 
> Anyone else please read the first page.


 
I missed out on those 2 who were out however they are back home safe.

Anyone else interested in doing this read the first page.


----------



## buffalo61 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm down.  I've got a couple of guys that could use a care package.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 14, 2013)

Starting in May, I'm back into the package sending business.  I might even let the Troll give a hand with packaging. :-"

Please send PM's with addresses - and cookie, coffee, and hot sauce preferences.  

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 16, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Starting in May, I'm back into the package sending business. I might even let the Troll give a hand with packaging. :-"
> 
> Please send PM's with addresses - and cookie, coffee, and hot sauce preferences.
> 
> LL


 
Thanks LL.

As I noted on the first and second page anyone can send out to anyone from the community. Thank you to everyone for helping out.


----------



## Alvitr (Jul 20, 2013)

Just discovered this thread.  What a great idea!
Marine0311 could I possibly send some packages over to you when I am home and ask you to send it on?


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 6, 2013)

I sent out a package to a member several months ago.


----------



## Daedalus (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to pitch in as well - send a PM with an address along with preferences and I'll get one out lickety-split!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm totally down for this idea.  I was on the receiving end of such largesse while I was still in, and would love to return the favor.


 
I have hot sauce recommendations....


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 27, 2013)

It has come to my attention that there are several Marines/Sailors in my son's unit that are not getting any mail/packages this deployment.  The battalion chaplain aka "Chaps" has put out the call to our parents group to pitch in, so no one goes without a little love for the holidays.   I will be sending a few extra packages for the holidays as I always do, but if anyone would like the address to contribute please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 17, 2013)

I sent one out about one month ago


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> It has come to my attention that there are several Marines/Sailors in my son's unit that are not getting any mail/packages this deployment.  The battalion chaplain aka "Chaps" has put out the call to our parents group to pitch in, so no one goes without a little love for the holidays.   I will be sending a few extra packages for the holidays as I always do, but if anyone would like the address to contribute please PM me.  Thanks!



I'm behind on this thread 

Send me a name, etc., Chop.


----------



## JHD (Nov 17, 2013)

Will have another ready to go in a couple of weeks.  I was able to send off my largesse of H'ween Candy, too!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2013)

working on a small package for a member of the board, it'll go out soon.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 17, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I'm behind on this thread
> 
> Send me a name, etc., Chop.


Just got home and saw this, D.  PM coming in a moment!  And THANK YOU!


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2013)

Still count on a UDP? Haha


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got this message from our FRO:


> Good evening Parents, I spoke with Chaplain XXXXX today and he asked me to thank you for all of the care packages. He says that they have plenty of food and hygiene gear and that if you are part of an organization that sends many packages at once to please scale it down to one at a time as they are overwhelmed with care packages at the moment.



Looks like "Chaps" putting the call out to our FRO for Christmas was taken well to heart.  Im told that somehow his addy was given out to so many organizations that they are literally inundated.  Some book club sent 220 boxes...yes BOXES of books!  Ive also heard the H & S staff have said they have never seen anything like this..even beating out the generosity of our last deployment.  I know that some of that generosity came from this board as well.  A big "thank you" from me as well as all of our Marine Parents group.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 11, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> It has come to my attention that there are several Marines/Sailors in my son's unit that are not getting any mail/packages this deployment.  The battalion chaplain aka "Chaps" has put out the call to our parents group to pitch in, so no one goes without a little love for the holidays.   I will be sending a few extra packages for the holidays as I always do, but if anyone would like the address to contribute please PM me.  Thanks!



Um, errrr, so, the Marines in your son's Platoon want Chaps for Christmas?   That's a bit alternative... the cologne, or the leather, either one....


----------



## 0699 (Dec 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Um, errrr, so, the Marines in your son's Platoon want Chaps for Christmas?   That's a bit alternative... *the cologne*, or the leather, either one....


 
Hard to get your manlove on when everyone smells like old socks...


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Um, errrr, so, the Marines in your son's Platoon want Chaps for Christmas?   That's a bit alternative... the cologne, or the leather, either one....


Stop confusing the twisted fantasies that exist in your head with what I actually typed!


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 16, 2013)

Reminder: This is open to anyone to send packages out to those who request them. 

Be mindful of OPSEC/PERSEC


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 23, 2013)

@dirtmover someone(me) got a wee bit behind in package packing and yours left here 12/13.  I hope it makes it there in time!  Or at least in time for Serbian Christmas.  (sigh) Im such a slacker, my apologies!

And I thought you told me your real name is Dirt Mover.


----------



## JHD (Jan 7, 2014)

Going to freeze my ever loving a** off today getting a package out.  Can't believe it is so frigid here today.  brrrr.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 7, 2014)

JHD said:


> Going to freeze my ever loving a** off today getting a package out.  Can't believe it is so frigid here today.  brrrr.


I sent mine out yesterday LOL!


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 4, 2014)

I forgot about this thread.

I'm currently deployed and we could use a little surprise sugary motivation if someone was willing to send us a care package.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 13, 2014)

I need to send one out.





ROE: This is open to the S/S community who wants to send stuff out. 

Be mindful of PERSEC and OPSEC.


----------



## JHD (Mar 13, 2014)

@AKkeith, sent you one day before yesterday.  Hopefully, will arrive soon.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you JHD we are excited!

I'll let you know how long it lasts before the wolves ravaged it all down.


----------



## dmcgill (Jul 3, 2014)

Just found this bitchin' thread. If someone wants to send some love to the grunts over in AU it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JHD (Jul 31, 2014)

I will attempt to get something out @dmcgill, but I will need your mailing address, and also let me know what you might need/want most.

To everyone else, I don't think he has been on since this post.  If you have the info I need, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2014)

Is there anyone deployed or know of anyone deployed who would like a care package?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Just found this bitchin' thread. If someone wants to send some love to the grunts over in AU it would be much appreciated.


PM  me your address


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

If anyone is in need of assistance in making purchases for care packages I would definitely paypal over a few bucks to assist!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 14, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> PM  me your address



He's in and out of comms, if you haven't heard back from him PM me...I have it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 14, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Is there anyone deployed or know of anyone deployed who would like a care package?



Yeah PM me. I dropped the ball on one. I'll pass his address on.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Late for the holidays, but I just found this thread... In as a sender; would love some guidance as to what to send too. Thanks much.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Late for the holidays, but I just found this thread... In as a sender; would love some guidance as to what to send too. Thanks much.



If someone posts up in this thread contact them and ask.  Thank you.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Cool, I'll keep an eye out. Would a Rogers Super Stoc be ok to send or some kind of ITAR/other violation?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Cool, I'll keep an eye out. Would a Rogers Super Stoc be ok to send or some kind of ITAR/other violation?



I have no idea.  I would stick to items like beef jerky and reading material.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I have no idea.  I would stick to items like beef jerky and reading material.



Noted, thanks.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Noted, thanks.



I mean as a general rule of thumb don't send anything like that. Basically food; beef jerky, etc and things like magazines to read.


----------



## observation post (Jul 3, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I have no idea.  I would stick to items like beef jerky and reading material.


Count me in! Paperbacks inbound...just need where/how send. Will send priority, if possible.


----------



## JustMe (Oct 18, 2015)

If anyone needs something send me a PM!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 27, 2015)

If anyone here is deployed let me or someone in this thread know.

Stay frosty.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2016)

I think I still have some of my dads' pack rat treasures around. I will check, but if I remember correctly, some useful tools, and I have a few not being used cell phones I can send. Really not for sure what all would be helpful?


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 9, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I think I still have some of my dads' pack rat treasures around. I will check, but if I remember correctly, some useful tools, and I have a few not being used cell phones I can send. Really not for sure what all would be helpful?


Nah, not really. Thanks though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 8, 2017)

Any barbers on the site?

I've got a pretty nice set of Wahl electric clippers (with 10 attachments) that we bought for the boys.  I think we used it exactly twice....free to a good home - ideally one that will create many wonderful deployment haircuts !

Jesus I was pretty!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 18, 2018)

Bump.

Now that I'm back posting, I'm also back in the cookie box business.

Please PM addresses for either yourself or someone you know who's deployed.

I think there's one or two folks on here who need to not spill the beans as to the type of contents in my boxes. Well, except Free (I mean @AWP ) I think the spiders in his boxes have added grey hairs to what little hair he's still got. 

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2018)

LibraryLady said:


> Bump.
> 
> Now that I'm back posting, I'm also back in the cookie box business.
> 
> ...



One of the best care packages I ever got, my squad and I sure appreciated it!


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2018)

LibraryLady said:


> Bump.
> 
> Now that I'm back posting, I'm also back in the cookie box business.
> 
> ...



Ya'll do know how to put together a box! Zero complaints here.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 27, 2020)

If anyone here is deployed let me or someone in this thread know.

Stay frosty.


----------

